
Doug Engelbart’s 1968 Chorded Keyboard as a Multi-touch User Interface - akumpf
http://labs.teague.com/?p=1451
======
akumpf
Video of the multi-touch chorded keyboard demo here:
<http://vimeo.com/36395895>

